# Recipe for chicken legs and thighs



## nhoj (Feb 7, 2015)

Does anyone have any good recipes  chicken legs and thighs I would prefer to have the skin taken off the thighs don't know about the legs, they may get to dry from cooking. 

My wife doesn't care for hot spice food.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 8, 2015)

Try the chicken adobo recipe in the http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/filipino-chicken-adobo-84172.html thread


----------



## CraigC (Feb 8, 2015)

nhoj said:


> Does anyone have any good recipes  chicken legs and thighs I would prefer to have the skin taken off the thighs don't know about the legs, they may get to dry from cooking.
> 
> My wife doesn't care for hot spice food.



Do you have a grill?


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 8, 2015)

Jambalaya  Chicken & sausage.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 8, 2015)

Here's another good and easy idea from our recipe archives.http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/chicken-hawaiian-86735.html We have lots of recipes to fill your request there.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2015)

Here's one that includes vegetables: http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/roasted-chicken---red-potatoes


----------



## nhoj (Feb 8, 2015)

Do you have a grill?

You bet I do a Charcoal grill.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 8, 2015)

nhoj said:


> Do you have a grill?
> 
> You bet I do a Charcoal grill.



Then use a favorite marinade, bank tour coals to one side, so you have a hot and low side and go for it!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2015)

Italian salad dressing or another vinaigrette type dressing makes a great marinade. I would suggest keeping the skin on during cooking, to help keep the meat moist. You can remove it after cooking if you prefer.


----------



## nhoj (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank-You for some good ideas, where you are a chief caregiver you just run out of ideas perhaps one is succeed out. But we have to keep going and you all are great helpers although we may not know each other. Again thank-you for your help.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 8, 2015)

If you are referring to whole legs with thighs and drumsticks, (what I buy), I separate the thighs from the drumsticks.

Cooking them whole you'll end up with the thigh underdone or the drumstick overdone.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 9, 2015)

nhoj said:


> Does anyone have any good recipes chicken legs and thighs I would prefer to have the skin taken off the thighs don't know about the legs, they may get to dry from cooking.
> 
> My wife doesn't care for hot spice food.


Casseroling chicken will make it soft enough for anyone with chewing problems. I've done this a time or two and it's very good. 
Chicken Cacciatore | Chicken Recipes | Jamie Oliver Recipes

It needs scaling down a bit for two people. You could use any inexpensive red wine (as long as it's fit to drink!) and leave out the olives and the anchovies if you haven't got any or don't like them. 

You can roast legs and thighs and they shouldn't be too difficult to chew.

Incidentally you could use chicken breast recipes with legs and thighs. Legs and thighs are cheaper than breast and much more tasty and your average supermarket chicken is young enough to have very tender legs & thighs.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 10, 2015)

Basically, you can take any recipe for chicken breast and adjust it for chicken thighs...says she who just spent the day test driving 12 (yes, 12) recipes for chicken thighs with 40-cloves of garlic. My issue was bone in or bone out re: cooking time. And, how to get chicken thighs that are bone out but skin on from the wholesalers...and, I've also taken recipes for roasting whole chicken and adjusted those for thighs or breasts. It can be done, you just have make adjustments to the cooking times and figure out what it is you want at the end of the day (I really did not need 12 different recipes for 24 servings of chicken thighs with 40-cloves of garlic in my freezer--minus that cut-out for tasting).


Talked to my dad, who is the primary caregiver for my mom last night. He thought he was making sweet-and-sour chicken for supper with edible pea pods and rice--he realized when they sat down to eat, that he forgot to add the chicken. He felt really bad about that--I told him that was okay, he is doing the best he can and tomorrow is always another day. Being the primary caregiver is stressful and you can only do what you can do. Don't beat yourself up about hitting a cooking block (I get writer's block). It shall pass.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Basically, you can take any recipe for chicken breast and adjust it for chicken thighs...says she who just spent the day test driving 12 (yes, 12) recipes for chicken thighs with 40-cloves of garlic. My issue was bone in or bone out re: cooking time. And, how to get chicken thighs that are bone out but skin on from the wholesalers...and, I've also taken recipes for roasting whole chicken and adjusted those for thighs or breasts. It can be done, you just have make adjustments to the cooking times and figure out what it is you want at the end of the day (I really did not need 12 different recipes for 24 servings of chicken thighs with 40-cloves of garlic in my freezer--minus that cut-out for tasting).
> 
> 
> Talked to my dad, who is the primary caregiver for my mom last night. He thought he was making sweet-and-sour chicken for supper with edible pea pods and rice--he realized when they sat down to eat, that he forgot to add the chicken. He felt really bad about that--I told him that was okay, he is doing the best he can and tomorrow is always another day. Being the primary caregiver is stressful and you can only do what you can do. Don't beat yourself up about hitting a cooking block (I get writer's block). It shall pass.



Your Dad has come a long way CWS!


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 12, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Your Dad has come a long way CWS!


Yes he has. It doesn't make it easier, but he has admitted that he was in denial and now has to face reality.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's a very easy recipe for chicken.  You may use any chicken parts you wish.  First, lightly oil a baking pan and then season the chicken with seasonings of your choice --- I use taco seasoning or Italian seasoning.  Put the chicken in the prepared baking pan  and pour a jar of  your favorite salsa over it.  If you are using only a few pieces of chicken, you may want to use less salsa.  Bake at 350 degrees F until the chicken is tender and fully cooked. The chicken always comes out juicy, tasty, and very tender.  Give it a try!


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 12, 2015)

nhoj said:


> Does anyone have any good recipes  chicken legs and thighs I would prefer to have the skin taken off the thighs don't know about the legs, they may get to dry from cooking.
> 
> My wife doesn't care for hot spice food.



You can easily debone the thighs and then use the meat in most any chicken dish.  I prefer thigh meat for most casseroles because it has better texture and flavor than breast.  

Legs can be deboned too, but it's a little bit harder to do.  I'd be more inclined to grill them or bake them with a barbecue rub and/or sauce (something like KC Masterpiece is flavorful but not spicy hot).  Teriyaki is a good, non spicy way to do the legs too.  Google will bring up quite a few possible preparations.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 12, 2015)

Cut leg quarters in two and make "Chicken & Dumplings." Remove the skin before stewing.


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 19, 2015)

Thighs are a cinch to make stove top.  Preheat skillet with a light coat of oil.  Throw the thighs in pan.  Add pats of butter, salt, pepper, garlic, soy or worcestershire.  Cover & cook gently about 25 minutes.  Moist & tasty!   Don't forget some onion wedges!


----------

